# DIEBSTAHL!!! Bitte um Mithilfe



## bike-ac (22. März 2009)

Hallo Frankfurter Radlfreunde,

mir hat man heute gegen 14.30 in Frankfurt
in der Burgstraße 11 (ehemals Feuerwache)
in Bornheim mein sehr geliebtes Velo entwendet.
Es war in einem sehr verwinkelten Wohnkomlex.
Nun hoffe ich, das jemand etwas gesehen hat
oder sehen wird! Wer zur Wiederfindung beiträgt
bekommt eine Belohnung plus Fahrrad-Service inkl.
Federgabel und Dämpfer-Service für zwei Jahre.

Also hier eine Beschreibung des Traums:

Rahmen Sante Cruz Jackal (orange) ist mit 500 RockShox Pearl
Aufklebern überzogen, Untergrund schwarz, Schrift weiss
Modell 2006, der mit dem Buckel!

Gabel Fox 36 in braun 2006 Talas 110-150 mm

Bremsen Formula Oro Sonderserie mit Nummer  und Gravur
Greg Minnar poliert, also GM und 069/500 auf den Bremssätteln
und schwarze Hebel mit GM Gravur, Leitungen Kevlar! (Look)

Kurbel XT-Hollowtech 2 2007 silber mit Truvativ Kettenring schwarz

Schaltwerk Campagnolo Chorus, nur als Kettenspanner
da Singlespeed

Vorbau und Lenker Race Face Diabolus schwarz

Und noch paar Bilder, !aber die Reifen sind Schwalbe und Halo drauf!!


----------



## bike-ac (25. März 2009)

Keiner etwas gesehen oder gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. März 2009)

das Ding ist so hässlich, sei froh das die Mühle weg ist.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2009)

Schade, dass man dir wohl auch erst dein teuerstes Rad klauen muss, bis du Verständnis hast.


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2009)

mein beileid arne. 

sollte ja eigentlich auffallen, doch wahrscheinlich gehts in teilen... r.i.p.

gruss.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (10. April 2009)

Erst, wenn das eigene Bike weg ist, merkt man(n), was es bedeutet! Mein Beileid!

Ich halte die Augen offen, wenn's an der Bergstraße auftacht!

...Mir fehlt mein Liteville 301 XXL!


----------

